# Spinning artyarn



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I just happened accross this video making funky yarn and it is so neat. Hope you enjoy watching.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool. But I do not think flowers would work on my wheel. Might have to try it just for fun though. I love the roving she was playing with, yum yum yum.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

interesting. I've seen alot of videos on art yarn, but would like to see something knitted with it. ( I'm so short on wool, I'd hate to waste it making a mess)


----------



## Jacktana (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, she made that look so easy - I know what I'd be left with - one huge mess at my feet. LOL Thanks for the link.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow! Thank you for the video. I thought that you needed a spinning wheel with a large orifice to spin art yarn especially if you try to put flowers on like she did, but you don't. 
So cool. It is going to be another hot day here today. I may have to dig through my stash and see if I can spin some art yarn. Inside


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would have enjoyed it much more if she didn't think she was talking to a three year old.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I would have enjoyed it much more if she didn't think she was talking to a three year old.


Ditto!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Ditto!


Lol. Yes, she talks like she is talking to a 3 y/o but, since I am brand new to spinning, I feel like a 3 y/o.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

She sound as though she was talking to a three year old. I just figured that was the way she spoke so I ignored her tone and watched her hands work.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

It was fun to watch without the sound. I, too, wonder what in the heck one makes with art yarn. A funky dishcloth?


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I would like to see what is knitted with the art yarns. I think they would be fun to make but are they practical??


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

ptober said:


> I would like to see what is knitted with the art yarns. I think they would be fun to make but are they practical??


I think they are fun to do and there are lots of YouTube videos to learn from. I have put art yarn in things like shawls/scarves. Art yarn would be nice to boarder a hat. I have seen art yarn used more extensively and love that so I guess it is just a personal preference. I have been spinning for over a year now, and art yarns are what always caught my interest but I know they aren't for everyone.

I didn't make these mitts but here is an example of art yarn as a cuff.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Really cute!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Those who weave often incorporate art yarn into their weaving. I love how that looks, too.

Also wanted to add, Ptober, your spinning is beautiful.


----------

